# Is it possible to have a sea urchin pico tank?



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

the Girlfriend's birthday is coming up soon (this weekend)
She is for some reason in love with the sea urchin that has the little blue eye (it's a butthole I later found out)
Can i purchase a pico and that sea urchin for her? Is it possible? How about maintenace? What else can i put in the pico to make it look pretty? Any suggestions? Price?

this is just an idea. I could always just buy a gift card from a cake store and she'd be just as happy


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I've never kept urchins before but I think they eat algae...unless you can get them to eat nori or some other food, a pico might be too small to sustain even 1 urchin. 

I've never heard of urchins eating nori btw... just giving an example.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Depending on the type of lighting, you could encourage algae growth. They will eat most types of encrusting algae, from green hair to coralline.

Do a search on nano-reef.com and see if somebody has done it already. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

